# I'm Getting BORED!



## rake60 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in my 6th week of recovery from back surgery and I'm getting bored.
When I get bored, I usually end up getting into trouble. 
No exception this time! 

I saw these little brass, relaodable firecracker like things on the internet.
Didn't take long to figure out the actual dimensions, and it looked pretty simple to make.

It was...








Does it work?  Yeah, sort of...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7ntg_QK8nI[/ame]

I really need to get back to work! :wall:

Rick


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 5, 2013)

But it looks like fun


----------



## aarggh (Jun 5, 2013)

Ha, a vertical cannon! Where did you see the link on ebay?

cheers, Ian


----------



## jgedde (Jun 5, 2013)

Black powder? 

John


----------



## rake60 (Jun 5, 2013)

aarggh said:


> Ha, a vertical cannon! Where did you see the link on ebay?
> 
> cheers, Ian



Actually I saw it here:   http://www.pyrocreations.com/salute_cannons

Lower area of that page.

Rick


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 6, 2013)

Very cool Rick,

Careful because this could happen.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=717vb7kLKKk[/ame]

Baz.


----------



## /// (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice!
Many years ago one of my hobbies was pyrotechnics, used to make all sorts of small fireworks but aerial shells were the most fun.
Sadly the chemicals are pretty much impossible to get now in this country.

It amazes me how easily obtainable pyro supplies are in the US, it's almost enough to make me move there!
Even getting the green fuse you are using is virtually impossible here.
I have wanted to make the trek to a PGI Convention for close to 15 years, one day I'll get there 
http://www.pgi.org/photos/2011/


----------



## moya034 (Jun 6, 2013)

If you think that's fun, you should try this! ;D

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhQ4dE_RGnQ[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (Jun 6, 2013)

rcfreak177 said:


> Very cool Rick,
> 
> Careful because this could happen.
> 
> Baz.



That looks like a bad example of homemade flash powder. 
You wouldn't want to use flash powder in a signal canon. It could become a bomb.

These toys aren't really unknown to me.
About 10 years ago I was into high power model rockets and had a BATF Low Explosives Users Permit.
I didn't use it enough to justify the fees so I let it expire.

Signal canons are legal in most places, but local restrictions may make apply.
Just as with machining, it's all about common sense and being safe!

And, I think I'll pass on the anvil launching... LOL

Rick


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, those guys with the anvil are crazy.

Rick,
 Yeah I respect the fact that you are playing safely with the pyro stuff.

I saw the video on a training course for work and had tears in my eyes after watching (from laughing that is)
Thought I would post the video so others could have a laugh too.

I am a pyromaniac at heart, have loved anything that burns and goes bang since I was a small child.
We have very tight restrictions here in Australia in regards to fireworks and explosives.so I am not game enough to play too much.

Step outside of the regulations and we can get jail time. Although model rockets are popular and widely available and legal.

Have fun mate, and please have a bit of extra fun for us Aussies too.

Baz.


----------



## ELM6061 (Jun 6, 2013)

rcfreak177 said:


> Very cool Rick,
> 
> Careful because this could happen.
> 
> ...



I think there were two explosions that occurred then!!!

One on top of the table, the second in his pants . Probably the wrong reaction, but I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## kf2qd (Jun 6, 2013)

Those are basically a small mortar.


----------



## hi speed scrap (Jun 6, 2013)

The Anvil,

What a let down!
I thought he was going to try and catch it in the tray
of his ute! Rof}

Dave


----------



## Train_Fan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ah, thundermugs. 

Did you have it upside down in that vid to launch it up in the air?


----------



## /// (Jun 6, 2013)

rake60 said:


> That looks like a bad example of homemade flash powder.





ELM6061 said:


> I think there were two explosions that occurred then!!!
> 
> One on top of the table, the second in his pants . Probably the wrong reaction, but I couldn't stop laughing.



The video is not genuine, just some guy having a laugh, the 'explosion' is edited in.
A big give-away is that the smoke disappears instantly


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 7, 2013)

/// said:


> The video is not genuine, just some guy having a laugh, the 'explosion' is edited in.
> A big give-away is that the smoke disappears instantly



Yeah I had my doubts if it was genuine or not.

Still made me laugh to the point of tears though.

 Unfortunately things around here have been a bit clicky lately   thought I would post it to try and help brighten things up a bit.

If it makes a few people laugh I will be genuinely happy. 

Baz.


----------



## Generatorgus (Jun 7, 2013)

Cannons, explosions, smoke, charred remains, element of danger

I just came across a couple of black powder and carbide cannons I had put away for some time now.  My wife banned me from making loud noise and smoke some years ago.
I won't even mention the acetylene balloons, which seemed to be the last straw.
I think it's about time to stand up to her.:hDe:

I really liked the guy with the flash powder, I laughed mtself silly.
Reminded me of the time my brother tested a new batch under small pile of sand in our carport.
We laughed about it until we discovered the wrought iron my dad just painted now had a sand finish.
And, yeah, it blew up in his face, I still can't believe he didn't get hurt, at least that time.
I just now thought about the time he threw a cherry bomb out of the unopened window of my car.:rant:Or maybe the time he held a fire cracker in his teeth.  Yeah, he blew himself up more than once, he seemed to gravitate toward stupid when it came to danger.

And then there was the time he decided to make a match head rocket out of an empty 30-06 casing and decided it would be better to compact the load with a nail punch.... :fan:

We had a lot of fun in those days, and somehow, thankfully, nobody was seriously hurt.

Seems it was an acceptible thing for kids to do back then, now we would have been sent to juvenile detention and our parents lead away in handcuffs.

GUS


----------



## rake60 (Jun 7, 2013)

Train_Fan said:


> Ah, thundermugs.
> 
> Did you have it upside down in that vid to launch it up in the air?



Oh No! 
That was a golf ball on top that flew, not the thundermug.
That thing weighs more than I'd want to have flying around the back yard.

Had my experiences in younger days as  well.
Made a little model rocket car that shot right under the crawlspace of the house when we lit it.
Made a tin can / lighter fluid canon out of 3 pound coffee cans.
That almost broke my cousin's wrist when it kicked back
Thought we could make theatrical flash pans using black powder.
It took weeks for our eyebrows to grow back. LOL

Rick


----------

